# 10 Questions to ask your doctor.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

These were posted by Eric in the main forum a while ago. Hope this is helpful. 
What do you think is causing my problem?
Is there more than one condition (disease) that could be causing my problem?
What tests will you do to diagnose the problem and which of the conditions is present?
How good are the tests for diagnosing the problem and the conditions?
How safe are the tests?
What is the likely course of this condition? What is the long-term outlook with and without treatment?
What are my treatment options? How effective is each treatment option? What are the benefits versus risks of each treatment option?
If my symptoms worsen, what should I do on my own? When should I contact you?
Are you aware of each of the medications that I am taking? Can they adversely interact with the medications you are prescribing for me?
Should we monitor for side effects of the medications that you are prescribing or for their interactions with other medications I am taking?
Spliffy


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Thnx! Going to a new doctor on the 10th and this is the kind of thing I was looking for!







Hope your weekend is mostly IBS free!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bumperdoodles!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks Nikki i'll definitly keep that in mind next time i see my Doc~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hey celle i have not talked to u in a while u never talk.why is that?u do not care anyway.plus i am still in the kids chat thing.hope u like talking to everyone, but me.







bye


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi skater, how are you? thanks for this post. i have asked my doc all of these questions. my family doctor gave me all the info without even asking! if only there were more doctors around like him


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

bump


----------

